# StackMat Design?



## OzBluey (Nov 27, 2010)

Does anyone know what the 'circle' things on 'blue swoosh' stackmats are. 

I think they look like bubbles, but could someone please justify this, I am thinking of getting one.

Thanks!


----------



## baseball-chicago (Nov 27, 2010)

It is a cirlce of cups being stacked.


----------



## OzBluey (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks, 
BTW does it look good.
are they hard to see?


----------



## Logan (Nov 27, 2010)

Does it really matter?

This is cubing.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 27, 2010)

No, this is Patrick.




No, *ThisIsWEB.*




Yes.


----------



## 4. (Nov 27, 2010)

This is Sparta.


----------



## baseball-chicago (Nov 27, 2010)

You cannot really notice it. If you look hard you can see it.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 27, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> No, this is Patrick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am not a Krusty Krab.


----------

